# Ё или Е?



## galaxy man

Когда я изучал русский язык лет тридцать назад, в печатных текстах обычно упускались точки над ё. Теперь, мне кажется, я вижу их часто. Правда, это в электронных текстах на интернете, а не на бумаге, что я редко имею возможность держать в руках :-( 

Существует ли новая тенденция сегодня печатать ё, или это просто мне так кажется?


----------



## Awwal12

> Правда, это в электронных текстах *в И*нтернете, а не на бумаге, *какие* я редко имею возможность держать в руках :-(


Если честно, не знаю.  Формально, никаких правил вроде бы не меняли - и "ё" по-прежнему должно печататься в учебной литературе и в отдельных случаях, когда оно носит смыслоразличительный характер. Взял наугад с полки пару книг, изданных в последние пятнадать лет - точки над "ё" отсутствуют. Открыл страницу сайта "vesti.ru" - аналогично. Однако в русской Википедии, например, употребление "ё" считается предпочтительным.


----------



## galaxy man

awwal12 said:


> Однако в русской Википедии, например, употребление "ё" считается предпочтительным.



Спасибо! Наверно она и является причиной, т.к. я часто обращаюсь к Википедии в поисках объяснений.


----------



## galaxy man

В догонку: спасибо за поправки, я только что их заметил. Одна такая поправка запоминается больше чем сотня встреч со словом в каких-то текстах. Что "Интернет" пишется с большой буквой, я наверно уже видел тысячи раз. Увы...


----------



## morzh

Е и Ё в моЁ время  соотносились друг с другом примерно так же, как "ъ" и "апостроф".

Вполне возможно, "е" вместо "ё" было возможностью экономии на шрифтах.

Во всяком случае, неграмотным это не считалось, коль скоро практика та проникла во вполне государственную типографию.

Сегодня я не думаю, что что-то изменилось в практике (как к этому относится Институт Русского языка - то мне неведомо). If anything - I can see the rules relaxing.  Them language scientists made "кофе" neuter-gendered. And, I think, I saw "видак" in a dictionary.

Ё-моЁ.


----------



## galaxy man

morzh said:


> Вполне возможно, "е" вместо "ё" было возможностью экономии на шрифтах.



Вы правы, наряду с вопросом: почему возвращается (или не возвращается) потребление ё в печатных текстах, наверно еще более интересный вопрос: почему оно исчезло из большинства публикаций вообще? Думать, что это как-то помогло экономить на шрифтах, трудновато. Но какая та причина была....


----------



## Maroseika

galaxy man said:


> еще более интересный вопрос: почему оно исчезло из большинства публикаций вообще? Думать, что это как-то помогло экономить на шрифтах, трудновато. Но какая та причина была....


Прежде, чем исчезнуть из печатных текстов, она исчезла из текстов рукописных. А почему? Да просто так удобнее. Вот и вся причина. Мало кому не лень ставить точки над "е" там, где это никак не затрудняет восприятие.


----------



## Awwal12

> наверно еще более интересный вопрос: почему оно исчезло из большинства публикаций вообще?


Если верить Википедии, оно там, собственно, и не появлялось.  Сама буква родилась в конце 18 века, но в алфавит полноправно вошла лишь в 20 веке. В 40-х годах прошлого века было принято постановление об обязательном использовании "ё" в школьной литературе; на этот период приходится всплеск употребления "ё" и в печати, но уже через несколько лет издатели вернулись к употреблению "ё" только по необходимости и в именах собственных.


----------



## galaxy man

Thank you both


----------



## VitAli

Параграф 4 действующих «Правил русской орфографии и пунктуации» образца  1956 года, опубликованных на справочно-информационном портале «Грамота.ру»,  ограничивает круг случаев, в которых выборочно употребляется буква «ё».  Согласно разъяснению, данному справочной службой, употребление буквы «ё»  является факультативным. 

http://www.rosbalt.ru/2009/08/06/661320.html


----------



## galaxy man

Спасибо, VitAli! 
Как интересно:  1795 -- "... узаконить на письме звук, который под иностранным влиянием уже вошел в русское произношение." Был этот язык французкий или немецкий? А как произносили "у неё" или "ёлку" до того?


----------



## Sobakus

Ё похож на е не случайно - просто [э] в некоторых случаях под ударением перешёл в [о]. Понятия не имею, о каком иностранном влиянии идёт речь, по-моему чепуха.


----------



## morzh

To galaxy man:

No, the sound "ё" was not introduced in russian  due to foreign influence, and was in it for a long time before the letter  "ё" appeared. So "ёлка", "ёж", "мёд" and even the ubiquitous "ё. т.м." swearing were pronounced the same way. If you talk about the letter, however, it is true - the letter is fairly new, and was introduced in Russian somewhere in 18-th century, as anecdotal evidence has it, by Karamzin, and was suggested first by Dashkova.
This was, I think, due to the "one letter for every sound" spirit of russian alphabet, and the "я", "е" анд "ю" having had been present to that point.

Let's not confuse letters and sounds. Sounds appeared long before the alphabets were invented. Otherwise we would have to admit that before humanity invented writing, it did not speak.


----------



## galaxy man

Good points, thank you both.


----------



## dec-sev

Похоже, что наверняка никто ничего не знает. Я обнаружил, по крайней мере, два противоречия:
1. Обязательно или нет: 


> Согласно разъяснению, данному справочной службой, употребление буквы «ё» является факультативным.





> По словам министра, пренебрежение к «ё», строго говоря, противоречит существующему законодательству и правилам …
> … что отказ от употребления буквы «ё» является нарушением требований Федерального Закона «О государственном языке Российской Федерации».


То есть,  предупредили об ответственности 
2 "Оne letter for every sound":


morzh said:


> No, the sound "ё" was not introduced in russian  due to foreign influence, and was in it for a long time before the letter  "ё" appeared. So "ёлка", "ёж", "мёд" and even the ubiquitous "ё. т.м." swearing were pronounced the same way.
> ...
> This was, I think, due to the "one letter for every sound" spirit of russian alphabet, and the "я", "е" анд "ю" having had been present to that point.


 Получается, что до введения буквы «ё», буква «е» «отвечала» за два звука: «е» и «ё». Где же тогда "one letter for every sound" spirit of Russian alphabet?


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> Где же тогда "one letter for every sound" spirit of Russian alphabet?



The intel reports it was on vacations in France


----------



## dec-sev

Sobakus said:


> The intel reports it was on vacations in France


Често говоря, я юмора не понял, но как мне однажды заметили, в подобной ситуации "твоё чувство юмора не является предметом этого обсуджения". Так что хотелось бы услышать и реплику morzh на one man one goal one vision. Sorry "one letter - one sound".


----------



## galaxy man

dec-sev said:


> Получается, что до введения буквы «ё», буква «е» «отвечала» за два звука: «е» и «ё». Где же тогда "one letter for every sound" spirit of russian alphabet?



Я не лингвист, так что гадать мне позволено. В худшем случае остаюсь в дураках, а непрофессионалам это не вредит 

Вышеуказанный "дух" наверно идеал, и это не значит, что точное совпадение действительно существует между буквами и фонемами языка всегда и всюду. 

Разговорная речь постоянно меняется, а правила правописания сторожат светские и церковные институты. Неудивительно поэтому, елси приспособление алфавита или орфографии трбует столетия.

Норманны, например, принесли с собой язык в Британию в 1066, а 900 лет спустя французская орфография еще явно видна во многих английских словах, произношение которых давно уже изменилось.

Но я тоже с интересом жду что Морж может нам сказать об этом.


----------



## morzh

Я не хочу долго расписываться на эту тему, однако именно вопрос Дашковой (после знаменитого предложения академикам "напишите мне слово "ёлка"", после чего была написано "iолка") "правомерно ли писать один звук двумя буквами" явно намекает на то, что таковой дух уже присутствовал.

Вместо пересказа истории я предлагаю интересующимся пойти в Википедию на русском, и запустить поиск по "*Ё (кириллица)*


"
после чего будет выдана соотв. статья с историей и т.д.


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> Често говоря, я юмора не понял, но как мне однажды заметили, в подобной ситуации "твоё чувство юмора не является предметом этого обсуджения". Так что хотелось бы услышать и реплику morzh на one man one goal one vision. Sorry "one letter - one sound".



Вообще, между письменной и устной речью всегда существует разрыв, невозможно мгновенно отображать все течения разговорной речи в письменной. Особенно, когда те, кто занимается оным отображением, старадают галломанией, к чему собственно моя шутка и была. Я сейчас точно найти не могу, но вроде бы читал, что ещё в начале 17-го века [о] на месте ударного [э] ещё не полностью укоренилось и было скорее вариантом. И е вовсе не должна была обозначать два звукосочетания, но в результате развития языка была вынуждена это делать до тех пор, пока ситуацию не исправила подоспевшая на подмогу новая буква ё(по утверждению Википедии - опять же из Франции ).


----------



## ioudjinn

http://www.ruslang.ru/doc/bukva_jo.pdf

*Mod note:* для просмотра документа в браузере используйте, пожалуйста, следующую ссылку.


----------



## dec-sev

Непонятна логика княгини:

 
"…когда Екатерина Романовна спросила у присутствующих, сможет ли кто-нибудь написать слово «ёлка». Академики решили, что княгиня шутит, но та, написав произнесённое ею слово «іолка», спросила: «Правомерно ли изображать один звук двумя буквами?»


 Сама Дашкова, согласно Википедии, «…сделалась одной из образованнейших женщин своего времени…. Её любимыми писателями были Монтескьё, Вольтер, Буало и Гельвеций.» То есть, тот факт, что во французском один звук может изображаться тремя буквами, например “Peugeot” ей казался нормальным.  



galaxy man said:


> Я не лингвист, так что гадать мне позволено. В худшем случае остаюсь в дураках, а непрофессионалам это не вредит


Приятно встретить близкого по духу, я бы даже сказал, по мировоззрению, человека


----------



## Orlin

ioudjinn said:


> http://www.ruslang.ru/doc/bukva_jo.pdf


 
К сожалению этот линк не работает.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> Я не хочу долго расписываться на эту тему, однако именно вопрос Дашковой (после знаменитого предложения академикам "напишите мне слово "ёлка"", после чего была написано "iолка") "правомерно ли писать один звук двумя буквами" явно намекает на то, что таковой дух уже присутствовал.


 Плохо, что в русском нет паст пёфект -- непонятно к чему отностися "уже"  Но согласно статьи этот дух появился у Дашковой 29 ноября 1783г на одном из первый заседаний недавно созданной Российской академии, причём, когда "Академики уже было собирались расходиться по домам..." 
Но вот что меня заинтересовало:
"В 1783 году взамен существующих вариантов была предложена литера «ё», заимствованная из французского, где она имеет иное значение."
С чего бы это предлагать литеру, которая имеет какое-то оное значение? Если бы меня до этой ветки спросили о возникновении буквы "ё", то я бы предположил, что эти две точки пришли к нам из немецкого, где "ö" в "Möbel" звучит похоже на наше "ё"


----------



## Sobakus

Orlin said:


> К сожалению этот линк не работает.



У меня работает, там требуется программа Acrobat Reader или какая иная для чтения .pdf.


----------



## cyanista

Orlin said:


> К сожалению этот линк не работает.


Для просмотра документа в браузере используйте, пожалуйста, следующую ссылку.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> Если бы меня до этой ветки спросили о возникновении буквы "ё", то я бы предположил, что эти две точки пришли к нам из немецкого, где "ö" в "möbel" звучит похоже на наше "ё"


Либо из шведского, о чем, кстати, сказано в той же статье. Но, возможно, она не пришла не из какого конкретного языка, а просто было известно, что в ряде языков она означает нужный звук.


----------



## galaxy man

Спасибо за авторитетную статью, теперь, кажется, все ясно 

Значит больших изменений тут не было: "ё" и теперь печатается, или не печатается, как раньше, а мое впечатление (скорее: оптическая иллюзия) было вызвано Википедией, которая ставит точки чаще других, очевидно считая себя (совершенно правильно, на мой взгляд) учебным пособием.

Кстати, статья также подтвердила простое объяснение моего преподавателя (давным-давно!):  --Смотри на "ё" как на особый случай ударений, их тоже не обозначают в текстах для взрослых...


----------

